# New baby lamanchas!!



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Kachina kidded yesterday! Two beautiful kids. One buck and one doeling. The buck is the slightly darker one. He will be wethered soon unless someone wants him as a buck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe....beautiful : )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Spot on baby boys back


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your two new kids!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a note: if your bucks going as a wether pet/companion....try to hold off on wethering until he is at least 4 months old...the longer you can wait the better for him....allows his ureter to grow, help prevent problem later in life : )


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww.....they are adorable


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations, I love lamancha babies, they are the cutest of all baby goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww. They are super cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

cute!:bday:


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

They will both most likely be for sale though/: both will be registered and they come from good milking lines on the dams side and GREAT milking lines on the sires side.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As suggested, hold of on the castration. Nothing to really worry about until they are about 3 months old. This will help their urinary track develop.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Unfortunately I will have sold them by then. We will see about holding off..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you will have em sold by then, then castrate as needed. For meat, I like 2 weeks old. For pet/wether/pack 3-5 months. But ever situation is different. If someone wants to pick them up early to bottle feed them, then its up to you if you want to let them off the property with their... jewels intact


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Gorgeous babies!! Cream colored LaManchas are my favorite!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Adorable! So pretty.


----------

